
Unpaywall Journals - walterbell
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unpaywall/iplffkdpngmdjhlpjmppncnlhomiipha?hl=en
======
underyx
I see no reason this should request full access to all sites I visit. Why not
just trigger it with an extension bar button? I'm definitely not allowing
extensions access to my email and banking sites.

~~~
asdfman123
If you install it, you can specify an option to read and change site data only
when you click on it.

It is optimized for the lazy 95% of web users.

------
ct0
Firefox alt available? I don't use Chrome much anymore

~~~
jumbopapa
Yes, it is here [1].

[1] - [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/unpaywall/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/unpaywall/)

------
chasedehan
Just use Google Scholar - it aggregates across all versions and you can
typically find a working paper version pdf no problem.

No reason to add an extension.

~~~
jjulius
>Just use Google Scholar...

>No reason to add an extension.

There is a fair number of people who want to de-Google their lives, this would
work great for them (the Firefox version was linked to elsewhere in this
thread).

------
shujito
while you're at it, disable javascript on sites that shows popups if it
detects that you're blocking ads (not just with an adblocker)

